# Sticky  SailNet.com Community Rules



## SailNetAdmin

The following is a list of basic rules and guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our *Terms Of Use*. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and *contact us* if you have any questions.

1. You may only have one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can *post for help* or *contact us*. Many helpful topics can be found in the *Frequently Asked Questions* (FAQ) section.

1a. Members must be truthful in the sign-up process.​1b. Members may not register under multiple names in an attempt to hide their true identity and post under multiple screen names​
2. Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on SailNet.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name-calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.

2a. Users shall not question or debate a moderator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of a moderator's decision or action, users should contact the moderator(s) or admin(s) via private *conversation* (message).​​2b. Trolling behavior is not allowed on SailNet.com . This includes deliberately posting inflammatory, irrelevant, or highly offensive comments for the purpose of disrupting the community or harassing another member.​​2c. Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email, and social media in part.)​​2d. Members causing undue labor on the part of moderators in the mediation of disputes arising from your posts will be removed.​2e.Members may not insult someone's choice of boat. This includes disparaging terms, nicknames, etc.​​2f. Members may not make posts that increase vitriol or decrease respect.​​3. Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.

4. Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.

5. Member signatures shall be appropriate. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.

6. Advertising on SailNet.com is only allowed under specific conditions.

6a. You are an approved Vendor and posting in the appropriate section of the community.​6b. You are selling your personal property and posting in the classified (for sale) section of the community.​​7. No adult-rated material, links to adult-rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc.) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family-friendly.

8. Profanity shall be kept to a minimum, abuse of this rule will result in an infraction up to and including a permanent ban.

9. Users may not start identical threads in multiple SailNet.com Forums.

10. Users may not join this forum and use it to berate a vendor, dealer, or manufacturer. If you have a grievance, please go elsewhere.

11. Members are encouraged to stay on topic within discussion threads. Please feel free to start another thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove, or, move off-topic discussions to their own thread to preserve the flow on both topics.

12. You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the *DMCA* is prohibited.

_Any violation of these rules will result in an infraction up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user-friendly and report any instances of rule violations. These rules may be altered at any time without notice so please check this page often. Thanks._


----------

